
Meet the Shaggs (1999) - tintinnabula
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1999/09/27/meet-the-shaggs
======
yesenadam
Nice story. I (jazz musician) was introduced to the Shaggs 6-7 years ago by a
musician friend. I mentioned them to my best friend - he was into them
already. Yes, they had the Shaggs on their phones hehe. I became a fan. It's
fun playing them to people (especially musos) who never heard them before. I
guess it's a bit Ornette Coleman-ish, the childlike melodies
over...uh...superimposed rhythmic pulses. But I like them more than I like
him.

